# newb to ocing and ocing assistance



## Merwood (Oct 3, 2009)

hello i am trying to overclock for the first time , basically my cpu and need guidance here is my cpuidz report


----------



## Merwood (Oct 3, 2009)

i also took screen shots of my cpuid cpu -z reports 

here are the file attachments


----------



## Merwood (Oct 3, 2009)

nmainboard and memory


----------



## Merwood (Oct 3, 2009)

spd slots 1 and 3 no memory and slot 2 and 4


----------



## Merwood (Oct 3, 2009)

graphics and rest of info 

also here is a link to my gamers case

http://www.legitreviews.com/article/481/1/

as for my power supply here are the specs

PSU: Seasonic M12 600 watts :

+3.3v +5V +12V1 +12V2 +12V3 +12V4 -12V +5Vsb
24 A 30A 18A 18A 18A 18A 

170W 48A 0.8A 3A



Any other important info i am missing


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

looks ok to me

First of all I suggest you read the thread if you are new to overclocking read here for starters then post back with any questions or issues you may have.

As for your system it looks like a decent setup although if I may add the motherboard type could have been better but as for the rest of the components especially the power supply they are excellent choices


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Took a fast glance at some of the screenies. On the mainboard tab it shows your pci-ex16 is running at x4. That'll have an impact on any games that you play, but can probably be taken care of. Wait and see, might go away once it's overclocked a bit, if not it may be like the x1 bug. You also have speedstep on, which is why it's showing at 1600Mhz.


----------



## Jaimel (Sep 13, 2009)

Valuable information.


----------



## JCP21 (Oct 18, 2009)

That cleared up some of the questions i was going to ask


----------

